

Understanding Flowcharts (flowchart/humor) - DanielBMarkham
http://www.whattofix.com/blog/archives/2011/02/understanding-f.php

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This Google search: <http://www.google.co.uk/#q=do+you+understand+flowcharts>

Top result: <http://xkcd.com/518/>

Hard to believe it's not original from XKCD.

------
DanielBMarkham
If anybody knows where this came from, I'd happily attribute it. I don't know
if it appeared in a magazine or was home-grown. (When was FreeBSD a big deal?)

